# PIC HEAVY - Six months ago I lost my loving companion, my Cassie



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank you for sharing those pictures of your beautiful Cassie.

I am so sorry for your loss -


----------



## ~Maya's Mom~ (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry for your loss they are fantastic pictures. I love the one of all of them on the stairs


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a beautiful girl Cassie was. I am so sorry for your loss...it does get easier, but anniversaries are so hard. She is watching over you and Im sure she is happy that you now have a new furbaby. You will meet her again....


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Beautiful pictures... I love them all , but especially the one on the stairs.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you so much. I've been awake and crying since one this morning....this will be a hard day.
Amy, funny you should say that about Cassie watching over us. One of my favourite constellations is Cassiopeia, after which Cassie was named. It just so happens that the constellation appears right over our house in the evening sky, until it moves a bit away, then it appears right over our yard after midnight. Every evening when I take the dogs out at night for the last time before bed, she's there, watching over us.
I miss my puppykates so very much.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I love the pic of her in the snow, and all of them on the stairs. I know it is hard, and you miss her. Some days you just need a good cry. Im sending you a hug...


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

I know how hard it is to lose a companion, thank you for sharing the poictures, they are wonderful.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for sharing her pics. She had a lovely smile and even just from those few pictures it is easy to see what a fun time she had with you.


----------

